# Official Oasis covers for $11-12 on Amazon Warehouse



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am trying to make a link in link maker but it wont show up. So I am clicking on something else that comes up to get the KB code and then click through my orders.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B015HVRUWC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Go to "available from these sellers" and you'll see a list of all amazon warehouse deals. The merlot and the walnut are in the $12 rage, the walnut I think is $11. The black is more expensive. I have the merlot coming tomorrow. I figured for $12 I'll give it a shot to have as backup. Someone had posted that on mobilereads, I had no idea.

They say some minor cosmetic imperfections. I will see tomorrow.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm surprised Amazon still hasn't made any of these without animal leather . . . . I don't personally care one way or the other, but lots of people do and it seems like a group Amazon would want to capture as customers.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm surprised Amazon still hasn't made any of these without animal leather . . . . I don't personally care one way or the other, but lots of people do and it seems like a group Amazon would want to capture as customers.


Yeah, that is kind of odd. Doesn't matter to me either, but they have had that option for every other cover they have had so far, as far as I can tell. And for a premium product like that and like you said, its the kind of group you'd think are right up Amazon's alley.

I am wondering if there will be a new Oasis, or something like it. They seem to have a lot of extra covers. And here I go into a slight panic already in case they don't make one with buttons anymore. Just seems those of us that need buttons are barely getting to hang on by a nail. Its the only device now with them. In any brand even. And since everyone is used to tablet slabs, I just worry they won't cater to the button group anymore. More than buttons, ergonomic too. My hands are not really made to hold a flat slick slab for a long time.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I got my Merlot and it looks brand new. I don't see anything on it. I had to plug it in though as it gave me a popup, the cover is at 0 so totally empty. 
So far so good.   I'll know more once its charged.

I do wish we could charge the cover separately. So I am pulling out my Voyage to finish my book.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Mine arrived today also. It looks new. I went to order one for DH and the prices have jumped. The merlot is now over $40.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yay, glad you snatched one up. I noticed they are all back up now. What a deal this was. Keep an eye on it, you never know. 

I am so happy I got mine. Working great, just like a brand new one.


----------

